# Artemia zur Fütterung von Koibabys



## bienemama (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
da hier einige Leute sind, die sich wirklich mit Koi´s auskennen, und ich blutige Anfängerin bin, zumindestens was Koibabys angeht, hier meine Frage:

Habe dieses Jahr zum 1. Mal Koieier im Aquarium ausgebrütet. Die Kleinen sind jetzt 3 Tage alt, fressen z.Zt. normales, gemahlenes Koifutter von den Großen.
Im Teichgeschäft haben sie mir gesagt, ich müsste unbedingt Artemia zufüttern damit die Kleinen überleben.
Wenn die Krebschen geschlüpft sind, kann ich doch nicht Salzwasser ins Aquarium geben
oder wie wird das gemacht?
Ich danke Euch schon im voraus für Antworten.

Gruß
bienemama


----------



## wp-3d (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Artemia zur Fütterung von Koibabys*

Hallo ??????

siehe hier: http://www.zierfisch-zucht-bedarf.de/pi5/pd41.htm

Am Anfang kannst Du auch gekochtes Eigelb geben, dieses in Wasser auflösen und nur Tröpfchenweise ins Becken einrühren.
Das Aquarienwasser darf nicht eintrüben und die Kleinen müssen sich langsam an das Futter gewöhnen.
Es ist Kraftnahrung und sie können sich schnell überfressen.

Fütterung ,so oft wie möglich.


----------



## Clovere (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Artemia zur Fütterung von Koibabys*

ich nehme das gefriergetrocknet Artemia. Ist problemlos


----------



## bienemama (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Artemia zur Fütterung von Koibabys*

Hi,

ich danke Euch für die schnelle Antwort, dass mit dem Eigelb ist eine gute Idee 
und die gefriergetrockneten Artemia werde ich mir auch noch besorgen.

Bis bald mal
bienemama


----------

